# Yet another car import question



## Pappy (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi guys!

This is my first post and it's a bit tricky.

I am a dual citizen (Greek/Canadian) and have been living in Greece since Jan.

I went to Germany last week and bought a big old truck: a 1981 3.7 litre diesel original engine (eligible for classic car status).

It can be registered as a truck, a motorhome, or a classic vehicle. I have the ability to register it as a farm vehicle or if need be a business vehicle as well. 

I drove it into Greece and am now looking to get it registered.

Is it worth it or would it be easier/cheaper to register it in another EU member country? Does anyone have any experience/advice as a Greek citizen buying a car abroad, driving it into Greece and registering it here?

Thanks in advance,


----------

